

Arduino, 3D Printers, Kickstarter, and BitCoin - kirian
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2012/12/arduino-3d-printers-kickstarter-and-bitcoin.html

======
owendbybest
Except for electric vehicle improvements and SpaceX, these are the
technologies that actually excite me about our near-future.

